# Christmas Fulus in a 20 gallon?



## CrazyCoolCichlids (May 19, 2013)

I have a group of 5 Christmas Fulus that i was raising from fry. They are currently in a 10 gallon tank, and I will soon be switching them to a different tank. I was hoping to do a 20 gallon. Would they breed in there if i had correct water parameters and lots of rockwork? Any tips for breeding them? I've never bred them before,  Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the 20G?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

If it's a 20G long it is 30 inches. How many males and how many females?

I don't know the Christmas fulus species specifically (Xystichromis phytophagus) but I have Xystichromis sp. "kyoga flameback". I have my group of 10 of them with just one male housed in a 75G tank. I have found my Victorian males tend to be very busy when it comes to chasing the females. They can stress the females pretty quickly if there are too few females and too many males. Space is important for the females to be able to find some relief from the male's relentless pursuits.

Your species is beautiful and definately worth asking the question over. Given the fact they show up on the CARES list ( "near threatened") to me that warrants gentle care in my mind. I have seen some of the very experienced breeders house groups in smaller tanks and they have good success but I don't know if I would have the same and I actually like having my fish in larger tanks as I like having display tanks. With lots of hiding places a 40G breeder might be a good choice for your group (giving them 36" of floorspace) if you have 1m/4F simply so the females can get some down time from the male. Even if you built up a few rock piles I still think that a 20L 30" floorspace might be too small (there is not enough height or floor). Another option "might" be a 33G long. They have the same floor space as a 55G tank (48 inches) and same width but they are not as tall. I really like the 33G tanks.

I do not claim to be an expert on your fish or on Victorians...I only know how my Vics behave (busy, males are aggressive to the females, females can stress with too little space or lack of hiding places, Vics are "special" fish - to me) and given those circumstances, I tend to err on the side of safety for them.

Hope this helps you in your search for a good home for your group  :fish: :fish:


----------



## CrazyCoolCichlids (May 19, 2013)

The ratio is 1m/4f, and I would be putting them in a 20g high. I just don't have the space for a bigger tank. If I provide plenty of hiding spaces and lots of water changes, would it work? Mine are about 3 inches.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi It could work but when yur fishes will be completely adults, the space wll be limited for them.
xris


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I kept them in a 30 gallon with lots of rocks with success. From what I remember they had a pretty mild temperment.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

And this is why I usually do not reply to "stocking" questions Crazy...LOL. I defer to the experts!!!


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Cichlid-gal what worked for me may not work for you, or even work for me again! With this hobby all we can do is go off past experience and develop generalized guidelines for success. :thumb: Everyone's input is important.


----------



## CrazyCoolCichlids (May 19, 2013)

Thank you all.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Chester B said:


> Cichlid-gal what worked for me may not work for you, or even work for me again! With this hobby all we can do is go off past experience and develop generalized guidelines for success. :thumb: Everyone's input is important.


Also Victorians are quite variable in aggression. Some are crazy aggressive, and some are crazy timid. This one has a rep for being so peaceful that the males will only color up with females in a species tank...I have not kept them to verify.


----------

